# نياحة أبونا فانوس الأنبا بولا



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 أبريل 2016)

*وداعأ قديسنا المعاصر





*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 أبريل 2016)

*القمص فانوس الأنبا بولا إنطلق الإن إلى السماء
وستكون صلاة الجنازة على جثمانه الطاهر بدير القديس العظيم البار الأنبا  بولا أول السواح في الساعة الواحدة بعد ظهر الغد عقب صلاة القداس الإلهي.*


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2016)

*نياحا لروحه الطاهره 
وعزاءا وصبرا لكل محبية *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2016)

الرب ينيح روحه 
 و يصبر الرهبان الى كان طول الوقت معاهم-- و يعزى حبايبه


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2016)

*ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته آمين​*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2016)

قديس عظيم
نطلب من يتشفع لنا  امام عرش النعمة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* البابا تواضروس ينعى قديس العصر  فانوس *

    منذ 5 دقيقه April 19, 2016, 12:39 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* يتقدم البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، بالعزاء في نياحة "وفاة" الراهب القمص قديس العصر "فانوس" الأنبا  بولا، لكل من الأنبا دانيال والانبا بولا ولمجمع رهبان الدير العامر،  طالبا للأب المتنيح نصيبا ميراثا مع جميع المقدسين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

* خاص لموقع الحق والضلال












*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

*كانت مراسم الجنازة قد بدأت وحمل رهبان الدير الجثمان وطافوا به في  أنحاء الدير ثم تم وضعه بالكنيسة لنوال البركة منه وذلك قبل إقامة صلوات  الجنازة عليه.       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 أبريل 2016)




----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

*قدمت بطريركية الإسكندرية وسائر أفريقيا للروم الأرثوذكس عن خالص  تعازيها إلى البابا توضروس الثاني بابا، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  والأنبا دانيال رئيس دير الأنبا بولا ومجمع رهبان الدير في وفاة "القمص  الراهب إبيفانيوس" المترهب في الدير والشهير بـ"أبونا فانوس".

وقالت بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس،:" طالبون من رب المجد يسوع المسيح أن يَرح نفس عبده ويرتبها حيث الصديقين يستريحون".

وكان الراهب إبيفانيوس والشهير بالراهب "فانوس"، وافته المنية أمس عن عمر  يناهز 89 عاما بعد خدمة رهبانية تجاوزت الستين عاما، واشتهر بالأمور  الروحانية.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

* هنأ الأنبا يؤانس أسقف أسيوط، قديس العصر القمص «فانوس» بسلامة وصوله إلى السماء.

وأضاف خلال صلاة الوداع على جثمان الراهب فانوس الأنبا بولا، بمقر دير  الأنبا بولا بالبحر الأحمر:- «مات العالم في قلبك تماما فوصلت إلى درجة  عالية جدا من القداسة والكشف الروحي».

وتابع: «علمتنا بحياتك وبرائحة المسيح الزكية التي كانت تخرج منك، وما علمتنا إياه سوف نعيش به باقي عمرنا».



هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

* بعد اتمام صلوات طقس الجناز قال نيافة الانبا دانيال اسقف و رئيس دير  الانبا بولا بالبحر الاحمر: باسم مجمع رهبان الدير نقدم الشكر و التقدير  لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى على محبته و مشاعره تجاه الدير و ابونا فانوس  ففور علمه بالنبأ بعث لنا ببرقية تعزية لجميع اولاده الرهبان فى الدير  فنشكره لرعايته و محبته، كما نشكر كل الاباء الاساقفة للحضور فيحضر معنا  هذا اليوم المبارك اصحاب النيافة الانبا بطرس الاسقف عام و احد ابناء  الدير، الانبا يسطس اسقف و رئيس دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر، الانبا  يوأنس اسقف اسيوط و احد ابناء الدير، الانبا كاراس اسقف عام المحلة  الكبرى، الانبا زوسيما اسقف الصف و اطفيح، الانبا صليب اسقف ميت غمر،  الانبا ابانوب اسقف عام كنائس المقطم و نتقدم بخالص الشكر الى كل الاباء  الرهبان و الكهنة الذين حضروا من كل مكان لوداع ابيهم الحبيب الراهب القمص  فانوس الانبا بولا.  و اضاف نيافته باكيا: اذا كنا اليوم امام سراج منير بينطلق من الارض للسماء  لكن فينا كل الرجاء.. فابونا فانوس مصدر فرح و رجاء و ثبات فى الايمان..  انسان تفتخر به الرهبنة و يكفى ان اسمه كان يرعب الشياطين، خدم بكل حب و  استشهد فى حياته كل يوم و معجزاته كانت بالالاف .. فكان قوة الرهبان و مصدر  عزاء لكل انسان. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : وطنى*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أبريل 2016)

طوبى له ! لقد جاهد الجهاد الحسن، وأكمل السعي، وحفظ الإيمان، والآن يوضع له إكليل البر!

لنصلي بأن تكون كل أيامنا مسيحية تليق بالذي مات عنا على الصليب.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)

[YOUTUBE]z0PriWQDPdY[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------

